# Idaho mule deer.



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Last winter didn’t get them all.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice buck! Unit 27?


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Awesome buck. I’m envious for sure


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just outside it in 28. Set up a spike camp right on the line.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

This was my 4th hunt in the Frank Church River of No Return Wilderness. It is the largest contiguous wilderness in the lower 48. The first was a guided elk hunt 16 years ago and two and three were DIY deer hunts along the Middle Fork of the Salmon. It is remarkable country.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats. Happy for you.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful country. What’s your general experience in the frank church as far as quantity and quality of game?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

shanny28757 said:


> Beautiful country. What’s your general experience in the frank church as far as quantity and quality of game?


It’s big, rugged, and remote country. There’s a lot of room for game to be so you have to glass and be persistent and patient. There are mature animals that rarely see a human but you have to get to them. And get back.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Skibum said:


> It’s big, rugged, and remote country. There’s a lot of room for game to be so you have to glass and be persistent and patient. There are mature animals that rarely see a human but you have to get to them. And get back.
> 
> View attachment 276464


Yes, big advantage to having horses. We hunted up to 7 miles from the truck last week but didn’t dare go any further than that on foot.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Pretty awesome hunt for sure. Congrats on the fine mulie! You're still on a roll.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

steelyspeed said:


> Yes, big advantage to having horses. We hunted up to 7 miles from the truck last week but didn’t dare go any further than that on foot.


That is badass. We rode 3 hours to our main camp and then did an additional 5 hour ride to a spike camp in the high country. That included weathering a snow storm at 9500 ft.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

High country hiking. Nearest road is roughly 20 miles.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> Pretty awesome hunt for sure. Congrats on the fine mulie! You're still on a roll.


It’s been a pretty good 12 months


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Skibum said:


> That is badass. We rode 3 hours to our main camp and then did an additional 5 hour ride to a spike camp in the high country. That included weathering a snow storm at 9500 ft.
> 
> View attachment 276505


Awesome!! Do you bring your own horses out there or do you have friends?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

This hunt was with an outfitter. It is serious country that you can get yourself in trouble in. It was a major challenge both mentally and physically. I consider it well worth the cost for the logistical support and knowledge of the country. And being just a few months shy of 60 I appreciated having a young back along LOL!


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Skibum said:


> This hunt was with an outfitter. It is serious country that you can get yourself in trouble in. It was a major challenge both mentally and physically. I consider it well worth the cost for the logistical support and knowledge of the country. And being just a few months shy of 60 I appreciated having a young back along LOL!


That’s one of the reasons I asked about the game you saw. I know that’s one of the biggest, baddest wilderness areas in the lower 48. Logistics and planning support from the outfitter are definitely a huge help. I suspect being that far back would be impossible without pick animals. 

Did you run into any griz or see any sheep ?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

shanny28757 said:


> That’s one of the reasons I asked about the game you saw. I know that’s one of the biggest, baddest wilderness areas in the lower 48. Logistics and planning support from the outfitter are definitely a huge help. I suspect being that far back would be impossible without pick animals.
> 
> Did you run into any griz or see any sheep ?


I don’t know how you would hunt where we were without pack animals. I did a couple deer hunts along the Middle Fork where we flew in. We set up camp next to the airstrip and hiked to hunt. That was fun. 
There aren’t any griz, at least not yet. I had a wolf tag just in case but didn’t see any. We did come across a fresh lion track. We also saw sheep on two occasions.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful buck. Love the area pictures, too.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

That is a dandy, love the western states. We are going to plan a trip to MT or WY next year for deer and possibly elk. Pack horses are the only way to go if you are camping.

I am planning a wilderness hunt by boat next year in Saskatchewan.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Skibum said:


> It’s big, rugged, and remote country. There’s a lot of room for game to be so you have to glass and be persistent and patient. There are mature animals that rarely see a human but you have to get to them. And get back.
> 
> View attachment 276464


Awesome, that type of hunt is for sure on my bucket list. I have done a little searching on your area and I would love to do that. Congratulations on a beautiful buck!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Skibum said:


> Last winter didn’t get them all.
> 
> View attachment 276397


Oh, hell yes! That's a fantastic buck...and some awesome scenery.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Who did you book with Bum?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Does he offer drop camps?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I hunted with Dave Melton of Bighorn Outfitters (www.huntidaho.com). He is located in Carmen which is just outside Salmon. He doesn't do drop camps. It is the the second day time I've hunted with Dave. The first was an elk hunt that I came home empty handed, mainly because I'm an idiot and blew a great opportunity. Both trips are at the top of my lifetime hunting experiences. His hunts aren't cheap. It's a big undertaking getting camps, gear, food, and hunters into the wilderness. It is stepping back 100+ years. I hope I can find my way back before my physical window closes


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

What a beautiful Buck congrats!!


----------

